# Here goes nothing...YouTube Channel



## SomeGuy (Jan 14, 2022)

Here goes nothing...have started a channel "SomeGuy's Garage", here's a link to the channel:



			https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCBwA36YGRBRyjJd-ZZM7qLw
		

(feel free to sub or not to sub, just sharing what I'm working on)

Basically going to start posting short videos of whatever I'm working on in the garage or new tools or other interesting garage related content. Likely a lot of it will be fabrication/machining/tinkering/building content so maybe things you guys will find interesting too.

Just to get started tonight, try things out, I did a "shorts" on a Siglent power supply that got delivered today:





One of my first projects with the lathe I just bought is to build an RC wheeled tank. I am starting with the electronics so I know roughly the chassis size I'll need and with all the little controllers and circuits and such, decided a bench power supply would be very handy for testing all of this stuff.

Cheers!


----------



## Everett (Jan 15, 2022)

Very cool!  I'm in!  The tank build will be cool to see, what sort of size vehicle you thinking so far?  Going full on battle bot or something to run up and down the street to terrorize neighborhood cats, lol?


----------



## LenVW (Jan 15, 2022)

Hope to see the prototype progress thru the design-build stages.
Maybe I will trip over your ‘toy’ soon when we are hiking thru the Huron Natural Area.

If you need some milling or drilling let me know and I will see what I can do.
M.519-320-0384

This is my basement ‘Lab’.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 15, 2022)

Everett said:


> Very cool!  I'm in!  The tank build will be cool to see, what sort of size vehicle you thinking so far?  Going full on battle bot or something to run up and down the street to terrorize neighborhood cats, lol?



Hey, thanks for the sub, I sub'd your channel too.

As for size, just something to run up and down the street. I've got a pair of 250w brushed motors and will use dewalt 20v batteries for power...so it will be a fair sized chassis to fit that stuff, but won't be a huge battle bot either. I'm hoping I can make it fairly fast though, 30-40km/h would be awesome. The most RC experience I have is with $100 radio shack ones when I was a kid, so this is something entirely new to me.

I'm going to try to do an electronics video this weekend if all goes well (get it laid out, wire it up on a board, test it out, etc.)



LenVW said:


> Hope to see the prototype progress thru the design-build stages.
> Maybe I will trip over your ‘toy’ soon when we are hiking thru the Huron Natural Area.
> 
> If you need some milling or drilling let me know and I will see what I can do.
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## deleted_user (Jan 15, 2022)

SomeGuy said:


> Hey, thanks for the sub, I sub'd your channel too.
> 
> As for size, just something to run up and down the street. I've got a pair of 250w brushed motors and will use dewalt 20v batteries for power...so it will be a fair sized chassis to fit that stuff, but won't be a huge battle bot either. I'm hoping I can make it fairly fast though, 30-40km/h would be awesome. The most RC experience I have is with $100 radio shack ones when I was a kid, so this is something entirely new to me.
> 
> ...



I like all things RC. well not all things but good things.  

You know that if you want to do things right you'd make your own motor eh?


----------



## Mcgyver (Jan 15, 2022)

SomeGuy said:


> this is something entirely new to me.



That's a good thing, those can often be, as  you've already demonstrated, a new set of reasons to buy tools and equipment.

I look forward to seeing the build


----------



## Tom Kitta (Jan 15, 2022)

If you have some time to kill and listen to boring me, here is mine - https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCTHu9H4FPvI8hb28ry7TDsg

I have to finally create 3 new videos - have them on my phone.


----------



## deleted_user (Jan 15, 2022)

Tom Kitta said:


> If you have some time to kill and listen to boring me, here is mine - https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCTHu9H4FPvI8hb28ry7TDsg
> 
> I have to finally create 3 new videos - have them on my phone.



Okay, I will subscribe to everyone's youtube channel. I do have one request. I am hearing impaired, and I can't take trying to discern audio with cheap embedded mics in rooms with echos and reverberation.  Invest in wireless mic or a separate wired mic on a boom


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 15, 2022)

TorontoBuilder said:


> Okay, I will subscribe to everyone's youtube channel. I do have one request. I am hearing impaired, and I can't take trying to discern audio with cheap embedded mics in rooms with echos and reverberation.  Invest in wireless mic or a separate wired mic on a boom



My first vid was no voice...though that'll happen. I have some Shure wireless stuff here, will have to see if I can rig up some recording to my cameras.


----------



## deleted_user (Jan 15, 2022)

SomeGuy said:


> My first vid was no voice...though that'll happen. I have some Shure wireless stuff here, will have to see if I can rig up some recording to my cameras.



alternatively people could hire voice-over actors to dub in sound in post-production. "In a world filled with youtube shills, TorontoBuilder brings you the goods" read in the mellifluous tones of James Earl Jones.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 19, 2022)

So, this one is again not as on topic for here (I might try doing a lathe video of some sort this weekend), but I was prepping blue box last night and decided to record a trick that I've been doing for a while with cardboard...I like how this video turned out:


----------



## Six O Two (Jan 19, 2022)

SomeGuy said:


> decided to record a trick that I've been doing for a while with cardboard...



Ha, I was not expecting that. Love it.


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Jan 19, 2022)

Awesome.


----------



## LenVW (Jan 19, 2022)

I see that you know quite a bit about drives and controllers for DC motors.
I am purely mechanical, but I read a lot.

I started looking into an Electric Ultra Lite, but have yet to find a small battery pack that will supply enough energy to power the Axial Flux motors for a one hour flight.

Still collecting information for that project.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 19, 2022)

LenVW said:


> I see that you know quite a bit about drives and controllers for DC motors.
> I am purely mechanical, but I read a lot.
> 
> I started looking into an Electric Ultra Lite, but have yet to find a small battery pack that will supply enough energy to power the Axial Flux motors for a one hour flight.
> ...



I don't actually know that much lol my background is software development and I have a computer science degree though so a lot of control algorithms and such come very naturally to me.

An electric ultra lite would be super cool...though you're probably right, batteries aren't too energy dense yet compared to gas. Even the best lithium cells would be a struggle I'd imagine.


----------



## deleted_user (Jan 19, 2022)

LenVW said:


> I see that you know quite a bit about drives and controllers for DC motors.
> I am purely mechanical, but I read a lot.
> 
> I started looking into an Electric Ultra Lite, but have yet to find a small battery pack that will supply enough energy to power the Axial Flux motors for a one hour flight.
> ...



There are such battery packs available. 

One of my projects is designing contrarotating propeller dual axial flux motors for use in powered paragliding. The key to my project is eliminating weight to leave more load for the battery pack. I'm also thinking modular packs that you can go light and bolt on more for longer flights.

I plan to use the similar motor design to my ebike design with the hollow spindle to run the cranks thru... except it will be a second motor shaft going thru for contrarotating prop.


----------



## LenVW (Jan 19, 2022)

I used to fly Cessna 172’s and 152’s in the 1990s.

Electric propulsion has caught my eye since I did some work in Norway at the time of the Lillehammer Olympics (1994). I was doing a technology transfer to North America as part of a joint venture. Their electrical rates were so cheap that the energy input for extrusion plants was a small part of cost of production.

There has also been a few startups in Norway that have introduced electric planes.
An Ultra Lite with an hour flight duration would be OK for now.

The only manufacturers of Axial Flux motors that I have heard of are in Slovenia.
If you know of any in North America let me know.


----------



## PeterT (Jan 19, 2022)

I've been loosely following this project. Same 18650 Lion cells but some other tricks. Impressive speed but some of the key metrics have a ways to go. Sure would be a cool job.


----------



## PeterT (Jan 19, 2022)

Contras came into vogue in F3A pattern models quite a few years ago, although there were variations in how they were implemented. 



			f3a contra drive - Google Search
		


Chad is a Calgary boy.


----------



## deleted_user (Jan 19, 2022)

PeterT said:


> I've been loosely following this project. Same 18650 Lion cells but some other tricks. Impressive speed but some of the key metrics have a ways to go. Sure would be a cool job.


I've been following this project that uses YASA axial flux motors


----------



## PeterT (Jan 19, 2022)

I don't know much about AF but it seems to have the attention of some big names. Exciting times. Battery weight / energy density is still a challenge but of course that's very application specific & development is ever evolving. OK I better stop, this post is about a YouTube channel, sorry.









						Electric supercars need to lose weight, power up and cool down
					

Batteries are immensely heavy and electric motors overheat if driven too hard - big problems for a niche industry that charges hundreds of thousands.Electric supercars. lose weight. power up. YASA. Oxford. electric car motor




					www.onmanorama.com


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 20, 2022)

Did another #shorts unboxing of a different piece of siglent test equipment, tried to pace this one a bit better with making less unboxing and more of the scope in action. Though still no talking or description, that I'll save for a review on the bench equipment if anything as a proper full length video.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 20, 2022)

TorontoBuilder said:


> one day I will get one of these.


Bought at RCC, quite pleased with them too...ships one day with purolator and prices are as good as I've found in Canada (even beats Amazon):





						SDS1104X-E - Siglent 100MHz, 4CH Oscilloscope
					

SDS1104X-E - Siglent 100MHz, 4CH Oscilloscope



					rcce.com
				




There's some less expensive models too:





						SDS1052DL+ - Siglent Digital Storage Scope - 50MHz, 2Ch
					

SDS1052DL+ - Siglent Digital Storage Scope - 50MHz, 2Ch



					rcce.com


----------



## LenVW (Jan 20, 2022)

You have to explain what you are going to use the scope for.
That area of signal analysis is NEW to me.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Jan 20, 2022)

TorontoBuilder said:


> alternatively people could hire voice-over actors to dub in sound in post-production. "In a world filled with youtube shills, TorontoBuilder brings you the goods" read in the mellifluous tones of James Earl Jones.


I would like Brad Pitt to do my voice-over please. And stand in for my face as well if possible.


----------



## Darren (Jan 20, 2022)

A multichannel scope can SHOW you things, that nothing else can. I'm an auto tech. I've had a BMW in my shop for a bit with some electrical issues that i'd have never found without a scope.  Tonight, my scope showed me that the crankshaft sensor that the last shop installed had the wrong o-ring installed. The timing was off. The new sensors don't come with an o-ring installed, so they grabbed one out of their kit. It was fatter and didn't let the sensor seat into the bore properly, so the single bolt tab pulled it sideways, skewing the timing.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 20, 2022)

LenVW said:


> You have to explain what you are going to use the scope for.
> That area of signal analysis is NEW to me.



Basically any electronic signal (at least under 100mhz...aka computer cpu speed from the 90's...for this scope) you can visualize and "see" what it's doing.

The two little clips in the video with stuff on the screen, the one with the yellow and purple wave forms is showing the RC PWM signal that I was suspecting was the problem with the robot build (motor driver doesn't like that signal). So seeing it on the scope, it has proven that that is the case and that the RC receiver is sending a not so normal PWM. It's also cool how the two channels are related, apparently that's a remnant of RC control signals before they were fully digital. The other clip is the RPM sensing lead off a computer fan running at various speeds...those pulses are what tells the computer how fast the fan is turning.

I haven't used one in around 15 years, but getting into this stuff it was just time to bite the bullet and have some actual lab equipment.


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Jan 21, 2022)

Jeeez i can barely understand my multi meter let alone what these things do.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 23, 2022)

6.5 Fan said:


> Jeeez i can barely understand my multi meter let alone what these things do.



Never too late to learn  in the end it's all voltage and current and resistance...just with a scope you can see wave forms and pulses rather than just a single numeric reading.


----------



## LenVW (Jan 23, 2022)

The whole signal generation and control can be utilized in such a variety of applications.
I used to design the equipment that sophisticated PLCs would control with the use of rotary encoders, motor controllers and wireless technology. 
Everyday was an education in controlling a manufacturing process and how we could monitor it to improve next generation of machines.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 23, 2022)

Quick one I made just for you guys today...how I've made it so I can move my lathe:






I pulled it out to move the cord to come out the side rather than the back (and replaced the crap PVC cord with SOOW) and just tidy up some of the wiring as well. I knew the previous owner had changed the motor out and the wiring wasn't that nice, but I finally had a closer look and it's a 2.25hp motor rather than the original 1.5hp, so decent little upgrade in power.


----------



## LenVW (Jan 23, 2022)

Did the boys at BB-Mississauga treat you OK.
I stop in there, too often, to get accessories for my mill.

The 2.25 hp motor must be an off-shore brand. 
NEMA does not list a frame size for it.

Nice little lathe though.
What are you turning ?


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 23, 2022)

LenVW said:


> Did the boys at BB-Mississauga treat you OK.
> I stop in there, too often, to get accessories for my mill.
> 
> The 2.25 hp motor must be an off-shore brand.
> ...



I bought the lathe used from a guy on facebook marketplace, never been to busy bee. I'm sure it's an offshore motor.



TorontoBuilder said:


> you bastard, you made that just to taunt me. I want that set-up for our lathe but my brother complained that we have too many other things to do first


 it wasn't too hard but did take a day to build the little brackets and drill some holes and whatnot. Worth it though to be able to move equipment easily when I need to in my tiny garage.


----------



## Everett (Jan 23, 2022)

I saw your scope video thumbnail come up in my subbed new video list, but still binging on Max Grant's videos for the last few months trying to catch up with his stuff. My son is old enough now that he wants to watch stuff too so my watch time to keep track of friends is lessened, lol. 

I would like a DSO some day, for the time being I have a 30-year-old Fluke 4-channel analog unit that works great but doesn't have a lot of the newer features. Can't complain for the price I got it for (about a song and a half) but it would be fun to try something newer at some point. I'm still an amateur with electronic stuff though, with too many other hobbies clamoring for the fun budget, lol.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 29, 2022)

Today's video, closer look at my folding metal workbench:


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 29, 2022)

TorontoBuilder said:


> We've seen the whole shop now.
> 
> My garage has my car and floor to ceiling storage at the far end. I was going to redo everything this past summer but lumber prices were insane. I do like this design. I just may have enough room to put in a folding workbench like this. In fact I've seen a wood table like this, I just can't recall where at the moment. Maybe it was ikea.
> 
> You are putting some thought into your shop. I saw stills of your upper storage shelves they're very well done too



Tour would be to talk through all the bits...you probably haven't seen the car lift yet  or the 60 gallon IR compressor, or a few other interesting bits.

Either way, I'm having fun with sharing with you guys my random work in video form, you've been a great audience!


----------



## PeterT (Jan 29, 2022)

Some neat ideas & fabrication skills on your foldout bench. I've had similar visions but more for a welding / hot stuff table. It would be nice to have one with threaded fixture holes or clamp slats like the cool kids, but I think a dedicated stationary table is for people who weld a lot more frequently than I expect to. So the trick becomes how to hide one & make it appear when the need arises. Unfortunately I have limited wall space like you were able to utilize. I was thinking like a pullout from under existing bench top but didn't have a good feel for quick legs like you implemented.

Was your welding with MIG, TIG or ?


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 29, 2022)

PeterT said:


> Some neat ideas & fabrication skills on your foldout bench. I've had similar visions but more for a welding / hot stuff table. It would be nice to have one with threaded fixture holes or clamp slats like the cool kids, but I think a dedicated stationary table is for people who weld a lot more frequently than I expect to. So the trick becomes how to hide one & make it appear when the need arises. Unfortunately I have limited wall space like you were able to utilize. I was thinking like a pullout from under existing bench top but didn't have a good feel for quick legs like you implemented.
> 
> Was your welding with MIG, TIG or ?


Thanks!

I have a Miller 30FX Arcstation and the matching clamps for it that go in the slats, so I use that more for welding than this. This one I use mostly for grinding/cutting (either portaband stand or dry cut saw or 12" disc sander or similar) than welding, though I did weld a bit on it when I was doing my shelving due to the length of the pieces. The folding bench was built to match the height of the Miller table so I can use them together.

Wall space wise, I park two vehicles in the garage at night and so I can't have anything sticking out on that wall...hence this worked nicely and I left the wall space open when I was hanging other things on this wall.

Welding was all MIG on my Miller Multimatic 215, 0.30" solid core with C25 shielding gas.


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 8, 2022)

So I'm starting a Tool Test Tuesday segment on the channel, including giving tools a "Tool Score"...first review went up today:






And here's a rundown of how it works:






Let me know what you think or if there's any tools I have that you'd like to see reviewed (e.g. my lathe or any measuring instruments or whatnot).


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 8, 2022)

And here's the second launch video:






Mechanix gloves suck but they're comfortable...such a conundrum.


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 13, 2022)

woohoo, got my custom URL finally 


			https://www.youtube.com/SomeGuysGarage
		

(you need 100 subs and a few other things to get one)


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 15, 2022)

Tool Test Tuesday again


----------



## Susquatch (Feb 15, 2022)

TorontoBuilder said:


> one day I will get one of these.



I have several top notch oscilloscopes (all Tectronixs or HP) in that category (100MHz Multichannel Storage). I also have two really nice higher frequency units. One will do signal analysis. My wife's instructions are to throw it in the hole with me! 

In my old mind, I'd rather spend my money on a scope that uses a computer or tablet screen as a display. The smarts themselves don't take up a lot of space so why pay for a big screen that you already have. And frankly, my impression is that you mostly pay big bucks for the big screen. 



dfloen said:


> Tonight, my scope showed me that the crankshaft sensor that the last shop installed had the wrong o-ring installed. The timing was off. The new sensors don't come with an o-ring installed, so they grabbed one out of their kit. It was fatter and didn't let the sensor seat into the bore properly, so the single bolt tab pulled it sideways, skewing the timing.



That's very similar to what first caused me to get mine too. I was the new guy in the troubleshooting group. Nobody could figure out why the newest computer controlled electronic control system was causing the engine to missfire on occasion. We had just bought a new storage scope and everyone was anxious to use it but nobody knew how. So I got the assignment. Skipping ahead quite a few steps, monitoring the ignition signal directly didn't help. It all looked pretty normal. But switching to storage mode, and waiting for a miss to happen, and then displaying the entire signal suddenly showed that the electronic controls of the time, which didn't really advance the timing, and instead simply delayed it from the previous spark by the complementary time allocation, was off enough to send the spark down the wrong spark plug cap wire. Fixed Distributor indexing was changed back to variable timing and problem was gone. We all became believers in storage scopes that day. 



SomeGuy said:


> Never too late to learn  in the end it's all voltage and current and resistance...just with a scope you can see wave forms and pulses rather than just a single numeric reading.



Well, if you are going to add resistance, then you should probably throw everything else into the stew too. Capacitors, inductors, diodes, transistors, ICs, etc etc etc. 

But ya, you are absolutely right. A good scope breaks that single reading down into a signal that varies with time - in fact, *very short* periods of time. I won't say that a scope is my goto tester though. I almost always use a good multimeter first. The scope is a last resort and then only if I suspect a problem that warrants it. I don't even own one of those bulb style continuity testers. In my opinion, those things cause more grief than they fix. But it's just my opinion.


----------



## Susquatch (Feb 15, 2022)

SomeGuy said:


> Tool Test Tuesday again



I confess I didn't watch your video...... I'm just not a video watcher. Sorry about that. 

BUT....  I LOVE my Dewalt 20V Impact Driver! Mine has never let me down yet! It's as good as any air gun I've used or owned. Although I don't own one of the really big ones. When I need one of those, I use a 6 ft Johnson bar with a big pipe on it instead.


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 15, 2022)

Susquatch said:


> I confess I didn't watch your video...... I'm just not a video watcher. Sorry about that.
> 
> BUT....  I LOVE my Dewalt 20V Impact Driver! Mine has never let me down yet! It's as good as any air gun I've used or owned. Although I don't own one of the really big ones. When I need one of those, I use a 6 ft Johnson bar with a big pipe on it instead.



No worries at all  I don't expect everyone to watch all these videos I'm doing. It's just something I'm doing for fun and has lead to some more discussion which is great.

I have a half dozen Dewalt impacts of various types, this one is the newest of them and has quickly become my favorite. I do have their really big 899 high torque but I find it too bulky/heavy and really only use it when I need to do something outside of the house where I don't have a sufficient compressor...at home I almost always go for my IR 2135TiMax air impact if I need more guts. Though I do have a big honkin' 3/4" breaker bar for those few times that any of my impacts couldn't get the job done.


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 15, 2022)

@Susquatch I'm a bit of an impact whore...






Funny enough, I don't have any regular corded ones.


----------



## Susquatch (Feb 15, 2022)

SomeGuy said:


> @Susquatch I'm a bit of an impact whore...
> 
> View attachment 21094
> 
> Funny enough, I don't have any regular corded ones.



Holy Crap. 

But truth is that I can't throw any stones..... I have at least 3 or four times that many. Too many to take pictures of. Some are in the barn, some upstairs in the house, some in the basement, some in the box in the back of my farm ATV and prolly some at my kids and neighbours places that may or may not ever come home. 

So if you are an impact whore, I am a battery tool nympho. Not sure which is worse.  (Minds out of the gutter guys!) 

I have so many that I recently accused everyone within ear shot of stealing my 1/2 inch dewalt drill - only to discover (after reviewing all the evidence) that I never had one. I just wanted it so badly that I had come to believe I really had one. Sad. Just sad. 

Then there are at least a dozen or so corded versions and a half dozen air tools. 

My favs are all the big Dewalt 20V Brushless. Those are all NICE tools! Especially when some piece of farm equipment breaks down out in the field! 

My second favs are my small 12V Milwaukee drill/drivers. I have 5 of just those plus a few others. Ever assemble any kit furniture, or put together something you made, or repair something with multiple screw types? If so, you need at least 2 and preferably 4 of these slick little units. Put a bit in each one that fits your screws fasteners or nuts and a drill or screw drill in another. Never wear out your arm or swap bits again. Just pick up one 12V tool after another. The job will be done 3 or 4 times as fast and you might even enjoy the task. They are simply amazing. All 4 of my kids got a drill and driver set for Xmas a few years ago. Easiest shopping I ever did. And they luv em too. You need to try a set of these and make a video. In my minds eye it could be very entertaining and useful too! Who doesn't assemble stuff and wish they had more hands?


----------



## Susquatch (Feb 15, 2022)

TorontoBuilder said:


> I'm invested in another manufacturers architecture, firmware, whatever you want to call it... but I really need to get a bigger compressor and get me some air tools, they dont care what 1/4" hole you plug em into



Seriously though, I find dragging an air hose all over the place to be a real PIA. The Dewalt 20s are all competitive with standard air tools and have no hose. Ya, the bigger and vastly more expensive air tools are still king of the hill though.


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 15, 2022)

TorontoBuilder said:


> I'm invested in another manufacturers architecture, firmware, whatever you want to call it... but I really need to get a bigger compressor and get me some air tools, they dont care what 1/4" hole you plug em into



I do still love my air tools but to @Susquatch 's point, cordless has come a long way and I use them probably more often. I have a good air setup, a 60 gallon 5hp Ingersoll Rand compressor piped in with black gas pipe and a retractable 50' reel, so it's easy in/out. There's just some tools that air can't be beat, especially die grinders and the power/weight of air impacts is still king. I can hold my IR 1/2" over my head under a car for a long time, the Dewalt gets heavy after a few bolts.


----------



## Susquatch (Feb 15, 2022)

SomeGuy said:


> I do still love my air tools but to @Susquatch 's point, cordless has come a long way and I use them probably more often. I have a good air setup, a 60 gallon 5hp Ingersoll Rand compressor piped in with black gas pipe and a retractable 50' reel, so it's easy in/out. There's just some tools that air can't be beat, especially die grinders and the power/weight of air impacts is still king. I can hold my IR 1/2" over my head under a car for a long time, the Dewalt gets heavy after a few bolts.



Hmmmm...... Ever use one of these?









						M12 FUEL 1/4" Straight Die Grinder | Milwaukee Tool
					

MILWAUKEE® M12 FUEL™ 1/4" Straight Die Grinder has 20% more power than pneumatic, 0.3 HP motor output, and 3-Mode RPM Control




					www.milwaukeetool.com
				




I think it beats air and a hose for both weight and flexibility.

For more ompfh, this Dewalt is unbeatable and has saved my bacon out in the farm field more often than I can count!









						20V MAX* Brushless 1-1/2 in. Variable Speed Cordless Die Grinder (Tool only) | DEWALT
					

The 20V MAX* Cordless Die Grinder delivers 500 MWO with the brushless motor and uses the same battery and charger as your other 20V MAX* tools. Perform a variety of grinding applications with a ...




					www.dewalt.com
				




IMHO, the Dewalt in nothing short of amazing and the Milwaukee is handier than air for small jobs.

Ya,..... Cordless has come a long long way from the days of NiCads.


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 15, 2022)

Susquatch said:


> Hmmmm...... Ever use one of these?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I haven't tried the cordless die grinders...but if they're just like oversized dremels or like the cutout tool I have for drywall, I'll take the air powered version. I use my right angle one more than anything too.


----------



## Darren (Feb 15, 2022)

I have a bunch of Makita 18v stuff, a bunch of snap on 14.4v stuff, and some Bosch 12v stuff. For interior car work, cordless is king. For undercar/suspension work, air is king. For engine work, i use both.  There isn't an electric impact made that is as durable for long term professional use as any of the good air guns.  Cant beat the portability of electric though.  I have both IR and Snap On 1/4", 3/8 and 1/2" guns, several of each size in each brand, as I cannot afford downtime due to a broken gun. Hard to beat an IR QTI-Max.  If i was starting over, I'd have bought Milwaukee M12 stuff for automotive/shop use, and only IR for air guns/ratchets..

I also use air die grinders every day. I have close to 20 of them, mostly IR. They get used a lot. I've tried the electric, I'll stick to air, hands down.


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 15, 2022)

dfloen said:


> I have a bunch of Makita 18v stuff, a bunch of snap on 14.4v stuff, and some Bosch 12v stuff. For interior car work, cordless is king. For undercar/suspension work, air is king. For engine work, i use both.  There isn't an electric impact made that is as durable for long term professional use as any of the good air guns.  Cant beat the portability of electric though.  I have both IR and Snap On 1/4", 3/8 and 1/2" guns, several of each size in each brand, as I cannot afford downtime due to a broken gun. Hard to beat an IR QTI-Max.  If i was starting over, I'd have bought Milwaukee M12 stuff for automotive/shop use, and only IR for air guns/ratchets..
> 
> I also use air die grinders every day. I have close to 20 of them, mostly IR. They get used a lot. I've tried the electric, I'll stick to air, hands down.



Yup, I've been very happy with my IR stuff...most of my better air tools are IR. I do have a few that are Edge series including my die grinders, but the big impacts are the Ti stuff and I have their big long barrel air hammer too.


----------



## LenVW (Feb 15, 2022)

SomeGuy said:


> Yup, I've been very happy with my IR stuff...most of my better air tools are IR. I do have a few that are Edge series including my die grinders, but the big impacts are the Ti stuff and I have their big long barrel air hammer too.


Keep posting those ‘Tool Tuesdays’. They initiate good discussions and first-hand experiences from a range of users.


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 15, 2022)

LenVW said:


> Keep posting those ‘Tool Tuesdays’. They initiate good discussions and first-hand experiences from a range of users.



For sure! I'm having fun doing these 

General question: new thread per tool or just this long thread with random discussion? I don't want to pollute the forum but might make it easier for others to get engaged. I'll leave it up to you fine folks to decide.


----------



## Susquatch (Feb 15, 2022)

SomeGuy said:


> I haven't tried the cordless die grinders...but if they're just like oversized dremels or like the cutout tool I have for drywall, I'll take the air powered version.



Not the same at all. I used to love the small battery powered Dremel Stylus for woodwork. It fit my hand like a glove and was like painting with a brush. But they discontinued them and I was heartbroken.

The other stuff is mostly junk in my opinion. But who knows, maybe I need to try a few more makes and models.

The 12V Milwaukee are awesome but not industrial. Just perfect for occasional handiman jobs.



TorontoBuilder said:


> I sculpt, and one of the most common things I sculpt is stone. I often use a small die grinder because hand filing with rasps on harder stones is next to impossible.



I never even imagined cutting stone with anything..... This I will have to try. I doubt anything battery powered (except maybe the Dewalt 20V) would cut that mustard. 

What bit do you use for stone? 



dfloen said:


> There isn't an electric impact made that is as durable for long term professional use as any of the good air guns.



I agree with that, but the price is also an order of magnitude different. My MAC air impact guns are bullet proof. I love them but I'm not a full-time user so I wouldn't pay full pop for a good one again. The air guns I have used that are the same price as battery are junk in no time. I'd rather use battery. I think your experience and advice is probably spot on for anyone who uses tools like that for a living.



dfloen said:


> Milwaukee M12 stuff for automotive/shop use,



Really? I love my 12V Milwaukees, but I never thought of them as something that might be suitable for full time auto shop use..... That's a new perspective for me. Maybe I need to give them a longer leash!



dfloen said:


> I also use air die grinders every day. I have close to 20 of them, mostly IR. They get used a lot. I've tried the electric, I'll stick to air, hands down.



If I used air grinders enough to have 20 of them, I'd prolly share your view. Again, I have a MAC and I love it. But for most casual use I prefer the 12V Milwaukee or the 20V Dewalt for their totally unbeatable convenience and the ability to use them out in the field.



SomeGuy said:


> General question: new thread per tool or just this long thread with random discussion?



One uncertain vote for a new thread on each.


----------



## Darren (Feb 15, 2022)

Susquatch said:


> I agree with that, but the price is also an order of magnitude different. My MAC air impact guns are bullet proof. I love them but I'm not a full-time user so I wouldn't pay full pop for a good one again. The air guns I have used that are the same price as battery are junk in no time. I'd rather use battery. I think your experience and advice is probably spot on for anyone who uses tools like that for a living.



My last IR 2235 qtimax was right around 300 plus tax, 5 years ago. It gets used daily, still works like new.  Its over 400 these days.  My previous 2135 is 15 years old and is retired to the home shop. The anvil is worn, but still works great. An anvil is around $60 and 10 mins to install. In comparison, my SO 14.4v 3/8" gun has been rebuilt twice in 4 years. Its great for engine work on newer cars and interior stuff, but its not built heavy. It won't do lug nuts. 





Susquatch said:


> Really? I love my 12V Milwaukees, but I never thought of them as something that might be suitable for full time auto shop use..... That's a new perspective for me. Maybe I need to give them a longer leash!



I have a coworker who has milwaukee m12, while I have snap on 14.4 stuff. I have the 1/4" hex driver, 1/4" hex impact, two 1/4" ratchets, 1/4" sq impact, 3/8" impact.  All of my stuff is 6 -7 years old or less, and with the exception of the last ratchet, all have been rebuilt at least once.  His M12 stuff has been trouble free.  Previously i used a Bosch 10..8v 1/4" hex impactor for everything from interior work to tranny pan bolts. It was bulletproof for about 8 years, then died. Recently i took it apart and cleaned the gunk out and it works fine now, and the batteries still work great almost 15 year later. I had replaced it with a Bosch 12v impactor and drill kit. The 10.8v and 12v batteries are interchangeable, as are the chargers. Very happy with the Bosch stuff.



Susquatch said:


> If I used air grinders enough to have 20 of them, I'd prolly share your view. Again, I have a MAC and I love it. But for most casual use I prefer the 12V Milwaukee or the 20V Dewalt for their totally unbeatable convenience and the ability to use them out in the field.



I might have a different view if i had M12 stuff, i'd probably buy a M12 grinder, just to have. I could see it being handy at times. My coworker does have one. It couldn't replace air for my uses but might be nice to have just the same.


----------



## Susquatch (Feb 15, 2022)

TorontoBuilder said:


> diamond cutting disks, tungsten burrs, rifflers. files, and chisels with mini sldge



Thanks, I might give that a whirl. I kinda like the idea of "carving things in stone". It sounds timeless.


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Feb 16, 2022)

Watched the Tool Tuesday before i logged in here, even subscribed. Keep it up.


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 16, 2022)

6.5 Fan said:


> Watched the Tool Tuesday before i logged in here, even subscribed. Keep it up.



Awesome, thanks! Although logging in here is great too


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 19, 2022)

Some stuff I do that makes working in the shop more enjoyable...some are kinda "best practices" but I do like it when I come back in and am not hurting as much lol


----------



## LenVW (Feb 19, 2022)

Hurting from what ?


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 19, 2022)

LenVW said:


> Hurting from what ?



Sore back, sore knees, sore feet, smashed fingers...whatever it is lol


----------



## LenVW (Feb 19, 2022)

Take it easy in the shop . . . we are hobbyists !!
Hopefully you have a neighbour with a snowblower today.
My friend next door and I were out blowing for about 2 hours.
LOL


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 19, 2022)

LenVW said:


> Take it easy in the shop . . . we are hobbyists !!
> Hopefully you have a neighbour with a snowblower today.
> My friend next door and I were out blowing for about 2 hours.
> LOL



I use a snow sleigh (snow float)...I don't have much trouble with the snow shoveling, just 8+ hours in the garage on concrete usually gets me.


----------



## LenVW (Feb 19, 2022)

SomeGuy said:


> I use a snow sleigh (snow float)...I don't have much trouble with the snow shoveling, just 8+ hours in the garage on concrete usually gets me.


GRSM suggested that I get some proper air cushion insoles for my ‘everyday’ shoes.
It worked, the pain in my knee disappeared and my feet are way more comfortable.


----------



## LenVW (Feb 19, 2022)

Anything to make you more comfortable is a wise expense.


----------



## Susquatch (Feb 19, 2022)

LenVW said:


> Take it easy in the shop . . . we are hobbyists !!
> Hopefully you have a neighbour with a snowblower today.
> My friend next door and I were out blowing for about 2 hours.
> LOL





SomeGuy said:


> I use a snow sleigh (snow float)...I don't have much trouble with the snow shoveling, just 8+ hours in the garage on concrete usually gets me.



OK, my turn to gloat for a change..... For light snow (under 3") I like to shovel - it is GREAT EXERCISE and its FREE - beats the crap out of a health club membership! I'd rather buy tools anyway! For medium snow (4-6 inches), I use a regular 30" self propelled snow blower. For the heavy stuff like today with drifts over 3ft high, I break out my 50Hp Loader Tractor with an 8 ft blade or a 7ft snow blower that shoots the snow a 1/4 km downwind! I love them all!


----------



## Susquatch (Feb 19, 2022)

TorontoBuilder said:


> I'd die without gel insoles... but I need a shop stool and anti-fatigue mats now too.



You and @LenVW should try Merrells. They come with an insole that I like even better than gel.


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 19, 2022)

TorontoBuilder said:


> Nice shop. Very well organized.
> 
> I find infra-red heaters help maintain the environmental conditions better than unit heaters, but either is pretty much a must have in Canada.
> 
> ...



My garage is fairly well insulated and stays above freezing all the time without the heat on...only takes a half hour to get it to sweatshirt comfy. Unit heater was easiest thing to install and I have a fan on the other end wall mounted to help push the heat back towards the workbench and off the ceiling.

I've had good luck with the Dickies coveralls, I usually wear a medium but went up to a large and they fit really well in the torso.  Took me a while to realize how big I had to go.

The 3m 7500 series respirators are not heavy and annoying at all...I've worn them for hours without trouble (like when I was busting out the concrete for my lift). They're worth the $50 to get.

LoL as for the beer, I mentioned save it until the end of the day. I have a pretty strict no drinking while working in the garage rule myself.

Sounds like I need to get new work boots...these Terra ones are super comfy and composite toe so not heavy, but my feet do get tired after a day out there...though that's true for any footwear for me, I'm not a be on the feet all day kinda person.


----------



## Susquatch (Feb 19, 2022)

TorontoBuilder said:


> I used to own Merrells slip ons. They wore out and I haven't been show shopping since... thx to the pandemic. My main comfortable pair of shoes now is falling apart, so sooner or later I need to go shoe shopping.



I just mail order the Merrell Jungle Mocs. Slip-on, many sizes, a few different colours, seem to last forever.


----------



## YYCHM (Feb 19, 2022)

TorontoBuilder said:


> I just find the respirator makes my face sweat more and yeah it does feel heavy after an hour.
> 
> When stone carving I can be wearing them for 6 or 7 hours.



Stone carving?  Need some pics of your creations please.....


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 19, 2022)

TorontoBuilder said:


> I just find the respirator makes my face sweat more and yeah it does feel heavy after an hour.
> 
> When stone carving I can be wearing them for 6 or 7 hours.



Yeah, after that long it would be getting pretty annoying...but same could be said for any mask really.

Either way, breathing protection is super important.


----------



## LenVW (Feb 19, 2022)

Susquatch said:


> You and @LenVW should try Merrells. They come with an insole that I like even better than gel.


Do they come in 15 EEE ?
My shoe size is another challenge.

I used to travel to Chicago every six months for work and I would buy pairs of shoes there.
We have much less selection here in Ontario.

A pair of shoes for ‘me‘ is an investment and very rarely ‘off the shelf’.


----------



## Susquatch (Feb 19, 2022)

LenVW said:


> Do they come in 15 EEE ?
> My shoe size is another challenge.
> 
> I used to travel to Chicago every six months for work and I would buy pairs of shoes there.
> ...



I dunno about EEE, but they do come in a 15. They are fairly flexible. Try the 15s. Might be worth a try. 









						Men's Slip-On Shoes - Shop for Men's Casual Slip-On Shoes | Merrell
					

Official Merrell Site - Discover mens slip-on shoes for everyday outdoor adventures. Our mens slip-on shoes are the perfect addition to your casual wardrobe. From your daily routine to meeting friends, mens casual slip-on shoes work for any situation.




					www.merrell.com


----------



## LenVW (Feb 19, 2022)

I have extra wide ‘EEE’ feet.
Makes me an excellent swimmer as well - LOL


----------



## Susquatch (Feb 19, 2022)

LenVW said:


> I have extra wide ‘EEE’ feet.
> Makes me an excellent swimmer as well - LOL



If I were you, I'd give Merrell a call on Monday.


----------



## Susquatch (Feb 19, 2022)

TorontoBuilder said:


> I only have pics of the very first carving I did back in 2003. I've gifted all my other works over the years.  I don't take photos of the process because stone carving and camera equipment mix about as well as tool post grinder grit and lathe ways. I don't even carve indoors this process is so nasty.
> 
> and yeah, I was much better at sketching than carving back then
> 
> ...



For one, I think the stone is better than the sketches....


----------



## LenVW (Feb 19, 2022)

TorontoBuilder said:


> They have a few options in wide and 2x wide in the way they size them.  I have wide feet too


Here is a Google Search. 
Shoe Width​In order of narrowest to widest, the nine shoe widths available in the U.S. are: AAA, AA, A, B, C, D, E, EE, EEE. As such, only the A and E sizes are further divided into sub-sizes. At the narrow end (A), additional letters indicate a narrower width, whereas at the wider end (E), the more letters equals a wider width.

I have been purchasing EEE shoes for 40 years.


----------



## LenVW (Feb 20, 2022)

I did not realize you had such a artistic side.
My wife likes to get to the AGO and for paintings the McMicheal Collection in Kleinburg.

When I designed that pipe corrugator in the patent, engineering firms asked me why I sloped some of the structural columns looking for a secret about the section modulus of the fabricated beams . . . I had to explain that along with reducing the deflection under load . . . the whole assembly (12’ x 16’ x 21’) just appeared to be in constant motion. 
A key requirement for process machinery that would run 24/7 week after week.


----------



## PeterT (Feb 20, 2022)

@TorontoBuilder is your stone carving equipment 'powered' or all hand tools? Either way, I'd like to see what tooling is involved. 
I was watching some (woodworking) vids with powered chisels, some look like a Foredom rotary-to-stroke action. Others may have been dedicated carvers, not sure.


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 22, 2022)

Tool Test Tuesday again...Aircat 1/4" Air Ratchet on the table:






Is a decent little thing, especially like how quiet it is but it's not that gutsy. Also, not often I'm grabbing an air ratchet anymore, so that hurt its score a bit too in the usefulness category.


----------



## Susquatch (Feb 22, 2022)

SomeGuy said:


> Tool Test Tuesday again...Aircat 1/4" Air Ratchet on the table:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have one I prolly bought 30 years ago. I have NEVER used it except for the day I brought it home. I should put it on Kijiji and dump it. 

I have a small Milwaukee 12V ratchet that I use once in a blue moon. But even that seldom gets used and should prolly be sold too. 

I'd rather use a gun and/or a manual ratchet wrench.


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 22, 2022)

Susquatch said:


> I have one I prolly bought 30 years ago. I have NEVER used it except for the day I brought it home. I should put it on Kijiji and dump it.
> 
> I have a small Milwaukee 12V ratchet that I use once in a blue moon. But even that seldom gets used and should prolly be sold too.
> 
> I'd rather use a gun and/or a manual ratchet wrench.



Yup, that's the thing with air ratchets...they aren't all that useful anymore with cordless impacts. Like I mention in the video, I use it mostly when I need to run down a bunch of nyloc nuts where an impact will impact the entire time (annoying) and a manual ratchet is laborious. Basically works well when it's something you can't spin down with your fingers.


----------



## Susquatch (Feb 22, 2022)

SomeGuy said:


> Yup, that's the thing with air ratchets...they aren't all that useful anymore with cordless impacts. Like I mention in the video, I use it mostly when I need to run down a bunch of nyloc nuts where an impact will impact the entire time (annoying) and a manual ratchet is laborious. Basically works well when it's something you can't spin down with your fingers.


None of my 12V drivers ratchet if set to the non-ratchet setting. Even at lower torque settings they don't make a sound till the setting is reached. Perfect for your nyloc nuts and infinitely better than that dumb air ratchet and better than the 12V ratchet too.


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 22, 2022)

Susquatch said:


> None of my 12V drivers ratchet if set to the non-ratchet setting. Even at lower torque settings they don't make a sound till the setting is reached. Perfect for your nyloc nuts and infinitely better than that dumb air ratchet and better than the 12V ratchet too.



Yeah, I suppose I could use a socket adapter in a non-impacting driver.


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 24, 2022)

I assume everyone knows this one already?


----------



## Susquatch (Feb 24, 2022)

Yes, but I've also seen them break that way. It's not a practice I would recommend. A socket wrench or a Johnson bar with the right length handle is much preferred.


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 24, 2022)

Susquatch said:


> Yes, but I've also seen them break that way. It's not a practice I would recommend. A socket wrench or a Johnson bar with the right length handle is much preferred.



Sometimes you have no choice if you need to get to a really deep bolt on a thread or there's an allen head in the middle.


----------



## Susquatch (Feb 25, 2022)

SomeGuy said:


> Sometimes you have no choice if you need to get to a really deep bolt on a thread or there's an allen head in the middle.



I guess in all my years I've never seen that situation. But I'll never say never. Sometimes the weirdest situations happen and you gotta do what you gotta do.


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 25, 2022)

Susquatch said:


> I guess in all my years I've never seen that situation. But I'll never say never. Sometimes the weirdest situations happen and you gotta do what you gotta do.



Rear sway bar endlinks on a Mazda 3 was the first time I encountered a situation where I needed this. You have to hold the bolt from turning with an allen wrench in the end of it since it's a ball joint without any wrench flats on the other side and the nut would just not budge. Looks like this (not my pic):


----------



## Susquatch (Feb 25, 2022)

SomeGuy said:


> Rear sway bar endlinks on a Mazda 3 was the first time I encountered a situation where I needed this. You have to hold the bolt from turning with an allen wrench in the end of it since it's a ball joint without any wrench flats on the other side and the nut would just not budge. Looks like this (not my pic):
> 
> View attachment 21370



I see. Yes, I have seen that before. As well as studs that take other kinds of wrenches. 

But I wasn't saying that you could always use a socket. I was just saying I have never seen a situation where you needed to latch two wrenches together. In this particular situation, if you can hold the stud with an allen wrench, you can certainly turn the nut with just one wrench. 

But now you have me trying to think of an example too.....


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 25, 2022)

Susquatch said:


> I see. Yes, I have seen that before. As well as studs that take other kinds of wrenches.
> 
> But I wasn't saying that you could always use a socket. I was just saying I have never seen a situation where you needed to latch two wrenches together. In this particular situation, if you can hold the stud with an allen wrench, you can certainly turn the nut with just one wrench.
> 
> But now you have me trying to think of an example too.....



Same as strut mounts in the front...you'd be surprised how much torque it takes to move sometimes. Often that first crank will just spin the ball joint without the nut moving too.

In any case, it's not something I've had to use too often but does come up now and then.


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 1, 2022)

It's Tool Test Tuesday again. A number of years ago I picked up a pile of the Gearwrench 84t ratchets in pretty much all their configurations with comfort grip (I just don't have the offset one). They've been my go to since then, especially the 3/8" flex head long handle, easily my fave.


----------



## Susquatch (Mar 1, 2022)

I have one of those and love them too. 

Even though I hate YouTube, I actually watched this time. 

WHAT DID YOU DO TO YOUR THUMB? 

I feel your pain. I was trying to hook up a red impliment to my green tractor a few years ago. Tractor objected and bit me! What a mess that was! They had to pull my nail off.


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 1, 2022)

Susquatch said:


> I have one of those and love them too.
> 
> Even though I hate YouTube, I actually watched this time.
> 
> ...



Thanks, not my best video but I have some ideas to make tool test tuesday a bit better going forward.

LoL about the thumb, so I went in for lunch and was cutting a rather tough baguette and the knife caught the tip of my thumb...that took a couple weeks to heal up fully.


----------



## Susquatch (Mar 1, 2022)

SomeGuy said:


> Thanks, not my best video but I have some ideas to make tool test tuesday a bit better going forward.
> 
> LoL about the thumb, so I went in for lunch and was cutting a rather tough baguette and the knife caught the tip of my thumb...that took a couple weeks to heal up fully.



Well, that's better than me. My finger took months. It is still not right. May never be right. But at least I still have it.


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Mar 1, 2022)

How well do they stand up to having a length of pipe slid over the handle for a little more ummmph?


----------



## Susquatch (Mar 1, 2022)

6.5 Fan said:


> How well do they stand up to having a length of pipe slid over the handle for a little more ummmph?



Mine doesn't like it. The handle is an odd shape and the pipe doesn't fit well. Besides that, the funny angles that are the primary raison d'etre for the wrench would prolly make a pipe impractical.


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 1, 2022)

6.5 Fan said:


> How well do they stand up to having a length of pipe slid over the handle for a little more ummmph?


Why? I've never had the need, pretty rare the 1/2" long handle isn't enough but I'm moving up to impacts/breaker bars if I need more. I can still put my full weight on the 3/8" drive ones without an issue.


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 1, 2022)

So, if you've ever wondered about some of the stats behind the scenes on youtube...they have a live feed and a video I put up this evening just got picked up by "the algorithm":


----------



## Aarknoid (Mar 2, 2022)

will be honest, your channel popped up on my feed on youtube before I realized you were on the forum, was about 2 weeks ago, a happy coincidence


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 2, 2022)

Aarknoid said:


> will be honest, your channel popped up on my feed on youtube before I realized you were on the forum, was about 2 weeks ago, a happy coincidence


That's cool...technically the algorithm should be finding you vids that other similar people watch. So likely from someone here and you watching the same videos.


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 8, 2022)

Tool Test Tuesday again folks! This time, actually a pretty good bargain for a drill. I paid $130 for the kit last year and it's surprisingly a good cordless drill, I actually prefer it over my bigger full size cordless drills:


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 23, 2022)

Randomly...I won a little instagram contest with Mitutoyo and they sent me this:


----------



## SomeGuy (May 29, 2022)

Just a quick little update, a light for the lathe and what's going on...


----------



## 6.5 Fan (May 30, 2022)

Watched that vid last night, good stuff. Looking forward to more from your shop.


----------



## SomeGuy (May 31, 2022)

What's a brake service?


----------



## LenVW (Jun 1, 2022)

Gold quick video, Ryan.
Cleaning and lubricating the Caliper’s pins ensures full even wear on the pads.
This extends the rotor life and avoids early replacement of components.

How is your hunt for a mill going ?


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 1, 2022)

LenVW said:


> Gold quick video, Ryan.
> Cleaning and lubricating the Caliper’s pins ensures full even wear on the pads.
> This extends the rotor life and avoids early replacement of components.
> 
> How is your hunt for a mill going ?



Thanks!

I check the used sites daily (marketplace, kijiji, auctions, etc.) but nothing yet. I might just order new from Precision Matthews this summer, especially if @CWret goes for one too and we can save on some transport costs.


----------



## LenVW (Jun 1, 2022)

Precision Matthews has a nice unit - #PM-940S.
It has a larger working window then most knee mills.
About 1000 lbs.
but . . 
I don’t think they are delivering it until sometime this summer.


----------



## YYCHM (Jun 1, 2022)

LenVW said:


> Precision Matthews has a nice unit - #PM-940S.
> It has a larger working window then most knee mills.
> About 1000 lbs.
> but . .
> I don’t think they are delivering it until sometime this summer.



Can't find a PM-940S.  Got a link?


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 1, 2022)

LenVW said:


> Precision Matthews has a nice unit - #PM-940S.
> It has a larger working window then most knee mills.
> About 1000 lbs.
> but . .
> I don’t think they are delivering it until sometime this summer.



You've seen my garage...I don't have space for the 940. Might be able to squeeze a 932 in, but a 727 is probably more reasonable size.


----------



## LenVW (Jun 1, 2022)

Sorry guys.
This is the model.





						PM-940V Milling Machine – Precision Matthews Machinery Co.
					






					www.precisionmatthews.com
				



( PM-940V Milling Machine )


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 2, 2022)

Completely off topic...but love my Honda mower:


----------



## trlvn (Jun 2, 2022)

Pffft.  Talk to me when your mower is 35 years old and starts on the second pull after another winter in the shed.  Lawnboy 2 cycle FTW!

Craig


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 2, 2022)

trlvn said:


> Pffft.  Talk to me when your mower is 35 years old and starts on the second pull after another winter in the shed.  Lawnboy 2 cycle FTW!
> 
> Craig



I've got faith this Honda will be running for a long long time.

It replaced an old Briggs mower that just would not die (which is an idea I have for another video lol mower destruction sounds fun)...but was so long in the tooth it was time for something better.


----------



## Chicken lights (Jun 2, 2022)

trlvn said:


> Pffft.  Talk to me when your mower is 35 years old and starts on the second pull after another winter in the shed.  Lawnboy 2 cycle FTW!
> 
> Craig


Lawnboys are tough mowers 

Keep the old iron alive


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Jun 3, 2022)

My lawn mower is not that old, maybe 15 months. Big, strong and slow moving, when we butcher him this fall he will feed us for a long time.  Another advantage to farm life. Need to keep him off the range when i'm shooting though.


----------



## DPittman (Jun 3, 2022)

6.5 Fan said:


> Need to keep him off the range when i'm shooting though


Well unless your shooting and butcher day coincides!


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 9, 2022)

Another slightly off topic short...but thermal imaging is a lot of fun to play with:





If you guys want to see anything specifically under a thermal imager (only does photos, not videos, but is a 320x240 pixel imager) let me know


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 9, 2022)

Did a little machining on the lathe to make some shorty speaker poles for some PA speakers...


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 15, 2022)

Off topic-ish, but I upgraded cameras...picked up the new Nikon Z30 entry level mirrorless camera that is designed for video more so than photography. Hopefully makes the quality of the videos I'm doing a bit better and less to fight with in post editing


----------



## jcdammeyer (Jul 15, 2022)

SomeGuy said:


> Off topic-ish, but I upgraded cameras...picked up the new Nikon Z30 entry level mirrorless camera that is designed for video more so than photography. Hopefully makes the quality of the videos I'm doing a bit better and less to fight with in post editing


What do you use for post editing?


----------



## Tom O (Jul 15, 2022)

Any questions I have ever had about cameras can be found on Tony and Chelsea Northrup sight.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 15, 2022)

jcdammeyer said:


> What do you use for post editing?


Davinci Resolve...it's kinda like Fusion 360 for video editing, free but nearly fully featured. There's a Studio version that has a few more plugins but I have yet to hit the limits of what it can do (more specifically I've yet to scratch the surface).


----------



## jcdammeyer (Jul 15, 2022)

SomeGuy said:


> Davinci Resolve...it's kinda like Fusion 360 for video editing, free but nearly fully featured. There's a Studio version that has a few more plugins but I have yet to hit the limits of what it can do (more specifically I've yet to scratch the surface).


Thank you.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 24, 2022)

Bit of a fun one, was mucking around with something else I've always wanted to try in the garage today:


----------



## jcdammeyer (Jul 24, 2022)

jcdammeyer said:


> Thank you.


I tried to download it.  Got to the point of select country from list. No country on the list.  Click on register and it goes back to home menu.  Nothing happens.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 24, 2022)

jcdammeyer said:


> I tried to download it.  Got to the point of select country from list. No country on the list.  Click on register and it goes back to home menu.  Nothing happens.


Yeah, the registration step is a bit weird...but I think you had one more link to click somewhere. I just updated to 18 yesterday (was on 17 before), but the download went fine for me.


----------



## jcdammeyer (Jul 24, 2022)

SomeGuy said:


> Yeah, the registration step is a bit weird...but I think you had one more link to click somewhere. I just updated to 18 yesterday (was on 17 before), but the download went fine for me.


The clue was that it wouldn't allow me to select country.  There were no countries on the list.  I restarted the browser and disabled adblocker and then I was able to complete the registration and download.  Once done I reloaded the page and renabled adblocker for it.  Withing seconds it told me it had blocked 12 ads.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 24, 2022)

jcdammeyer said:


> The clue was that it wouldn't allow me to select country.  There were no countries on the list.  I restarted the browser and disabled adblocker and then I was able to complete the registration and download.  Once done I reloaded the page and renabled adblocker for it.  Withing seconds it told me it had blocked 12 ads.


Yup, adblock can do some funny things on certain pages/places. I can't load the one thread here talking about ads with mine enabled.

What are your plans with Davinci Resolve? Going to join the CHM's youtubers club? lol


----------



## jcdammeyer (Jul 24, 2022)

I had video editing software on the older WIN-XP system when I first designed and built my ELS.  Added titles etc. to the videos.  But somewhere along the WIN-7 period that software stopped working and since then I've never really dug back into video editing.   Now, as I look at some of the ones I've made I'd like to be able to edit in screen shots and multiple scenes etc.  

But the last thing I want to do is create 22.375433332221111 minutes of boring talk talk talk talk say nothing nothing nothing.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 24, 2022)

jcdammeyer said:


> I had video editing software on the older WIN-XP system when I first designed and built my ELS.  Added titles etc. to the videos.  But somewhere along the WIN-7 period that software stopped working and since then I've never really dug back into video editing.   Now, as I look at some of the ones I've made I'd like to be able to edit in screen shots and multiple scenes etc.
> 
> But the last thing I want to do is create 22.375433332221111 minutes of boring talk talk talk talk say nothing nothing nothing.



Cool, yeah, Resolve will do that no problem....there's a bit of a learning curve (it is a pro/commercial type editing software), but it's pretty awesome once you get the hang of it.


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 7, 2022)

The rest of the Nikon stuff showed up...you have to wonder if they ever test these things? Has a bunch of problems, the screen hits the mic cable, the remote doesn't stay paired, there's no easy way to remove the remote from the tripod, and just generally seems half assed


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 21, 2022)

New video up on the DJI RS3 Gimbal:






These things are pretty damn cool, just magic how they track movement so well...the accelerometers they are using are impressive!


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 5, 2022)

Little Fluid Film action this past weekend:






Have been doing it for 6 years on the one vehicle, it's almost completely rust free still


----------



## Darren (Dec 5, 2022)

I fluid filmed/rust checked/ whatever we had on hand my last truck every time i had it on the hoist , 2-3 times a year for maintenence.  It was a 2004 Ram 2500 and it was rust free when i sold it in 2019.


----------



## PeterT (Dec 5, 2022)

That was a good video. I bought an aerosol can more out of curiosity & a few prospective applications. You made me think of a few more. My winter tire steel rims expose the threaded spindle hub (or whatever its called). Its quite rusty already, or maybe has been all along when hidden behind the summer rim. And ya the door hinge hardware & things like that. Now that I see the texture, maybe that's what service guys are using.

My Honda snowblower had rust on metalwork & fittings when I did some service work. But I'm not sure how the coating would last with more direct contact to snow moving past. Maybe it would resist ice buildup & benefit that way? My blower chute is like powder coated metal with springs & hinge stuff. But its the rotating plastic housing that gets sticky. Again I wasn't sure if the fluid film would turn into highly viscous sticky stuff so I shot some Teflon spray which is thin but worked well. Anyway, blah-blah. What I wanted to ask is how do you remove fluid film when you want to? I heard even strong solvents like lacquer thinner just slowly thins & smears it. I also heard overspray or drips stains concrete floors. Any experience there?


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 5, 2022)

PeterT said:


> That was a good video. I bought an aerosol can more out of curiosity & a few prospective applications. You made me think of a few more. My winter tire steel rims expose the threaded spindle hub (or whatever its called). Its quite rusty already, or maybe has been all along when hidden behind the summer rim. And ya the door hinge hardware & things like that. Now that I see the texture, maybe that's what service guys are using.
> 
> My Honda snowblower had rust on metalwork & fittings when I did some service work. But I'm not sure how the coating would last with more direct contact to snow moving past. Maybe it would resist ice buildup & benefit that way? My blower chute is like powder coated metal with springs & hinge stuff. But its the rotating plastic housing that gets sticky. Again I wasn't sure if the fluid film would turn into highly viscous sticky stuff so I shot some Teflon spray which is thin but worked well. Anyway, blah-blah. What I wanted to ask is how do you remove fluid film when you want to? I heard even strong solvents like lacquer thinner just slowly thins & smears it. I also heard overspray or drips stains concrete floors. Any experience there?



You're right, it's not going to stay put like paint/powdercoat on a surface that is being constantly hit by moving snow. It works fine for spray from the road/tires and as you can see, hasn't washed off after a year on the underside of most of the vehicle. Storing in the off season is where I'd be using it mostly on a snowblower or parts that aren't in the main auger assembly.

I can't say it's stained my floors anywhere that I've noticed, but I'm not dropping tons of it and nothing drips off the vehicles when I spray them. Its consistency stays constant with temperature, doesn't run when hot really and doesn't solidify/tackify when cold. As for removing it, I haven't ever had to completely? The only reason I could see needing to is for painting something, at which point just paper towel to remove the bulk of it and acetone usually handles the rest of cleaning metal for paint for me.

IMO, worst case, you've spent $15 on a can and slowed rust for a little while...worth giving it a try!


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Dec 6, 2022)

Liked the fluid film video, I don't worry to much about rust on the underside of my truck as it gets sand and gravel blasted every time i leave the yard. My 2 year old car already had wiring fixed and a protective mud flap installed to keep from getting mor damage.


----------



## Susquatch (Dec 6, 2022)

SomeGuy said:


> You're right, it's not going to stay put like paint/powdercoat on a surface that is being constantly hit by moving snow. It works fine for spray from the road/tires and as you can see, hasn't washed off after a year on the underside of most of the vehicle. Storing in the off season is where I'd be using it mostly on a snowblower or parts that aren't in the main auger assembly.
> 
> I can't say it's stained my floors anywhere that I've noticed, but I'm not dropping tons of it and nothing drips off the vehicles when I spray them. Its consistency stays constant with temperature, doesn't run when hot really and doesn't solidify/tackify when cold. As for removing it, I haven't ever had to completely? The only reason I could see needing to is for painting something, at which point just paper towel to remove the bulk of it and acetone usually handles the rest of cleaning metal for paint for me.
> 
> IMO, worst case, you've spent $15 on a can and slowed rust for a little while...worth giving it a try!



Fluid Film is in my anti-corrosion tool kit too. Quite some time ago I discovered that it is used by municipalities to rust proof their snow removal equipment. Seemed to work well for that so I've used it ever since. 

I don't use it for vehicle undercoating though. Too many places you can't get at with that.


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 6, 2022)

Susquatch said:


> Fluid Film is in my anti-corrosion tool kit too. Quite some time ago I discovered that it is used by municipalities to rust proof their snow removal equipment. Seemed to work well for that so I've used it ever since.
> 
> I don't use it for vehicle undercoating though. Too many places you can't get at with that.



What places can't you get at?


----------



## Susquatch (Dec 6, 2022)

SomeGuy said:


> What places can't you get at?


Rocker panels, doors, rolled seams, fender cavities, boxed frames, etc etc. Lots and lots of places. The outfits that do this typically drill a small access hole and use wands with custom shapes, then install a cap.


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 6, 2022)

Susquatch said:


> Rocker panels, doors, rolled seams, fender cavities, boxed frames, etc etc. Lots and lots of places. The outfits that do this typically drill a small access hole and use wands with custom shapes, then install a cap.



I mean you can DIY that...though I don't like the idea of drilling, but my Lexus for instance has a ton of little access holes to spray in and the undercoating gun I have does come with a 360 nozel for inside the frame.


----------



## Susquatch (Dec 6, 2022)

SomeGuy said:


> I mean you can DIY that...though I don't like the idea of drilling, but my Lexus for instance has a ton of little access holes to spray in and the undercoating gun I have does come with a 360 nozel for inside the frame.



Someday you should section a car like yours at the junk yard. You will be AMAZED at what is hidden from your gun. 

The bad shops don't do better than you could, but the better ones know the inside structure of your car and have equipment that gets to "almost" everything.


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 6, 2022)

Susquatch said:


> Someday you should section a car like yours at the junk yard. You will be AMAZED at what is hidden from your gun.
> 
> The bad shops don't do better than you could, but the better ones know the inside structure of your car and have equipment that gets to "almost" everything.



I have fully parted out to bare chassis a couple of cars before...I know what the insides look like. It's a trade off between getting rust proofing into these areas versus leaving them sealed off so stuff can't get in in the first place.


----------



## TorontoBuilder (Dec 7, 2022)

SomeGuy said:


> Little Fluid Film action this past weekend:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


silly me, I just used it on my lathe when transporting it from Milton to Toronto...

it has a consistency of morning after binge drinking vomit... so it does not blow off of smooth metal at 120 kph


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 7, 2022)

TorontoBuilder said:


> silly me, I just used it on my lathe when transporting it from Milton to Toronto...
> 
> it has a consistency of morning after binge drinking vomit... so it does not blow off of smooth metal at 120 kph



That's some damn fine scientific analysis good sir.


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 9, 2022)

Anyone need last minute gift ideas? Not machinist focused, mostly tools focused, but some neat ideas that aren't your common screwdriver or socket sets or cordless drills:


----------

